# Taping Tools Lubricant



## mikon (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello to all hard working men,

attending this forum as a reader for a longer time but I had to register to ask you a questions now.
I've seen all threads about lubricating taping tools. So as a new product came out (WD40 - Silicon spray / doesn't harm a rubber part) is it safe now to use it? 
Cause I have couple cans at home. It's not like I don't want to spend extra bucks just I don't see any further problem with that.

Thank you all for your advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Go for it. Been using it for years, no problems.


----------



## mikon (Aug 10, 2017)

gazman said:


> Go for it. Been using it for years, no problems.


But you using the yellow one, correct?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been using it on my boxes for a while with no problems. Really works nice on the box wheels, no black streaks from the lubricant. https://www.wd40specialist.com/products/silicone-lubricant/


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Had a Cambodia taper and used dub d and gaskets turned to mush one day. So on new taper I used silicon and taper is swinging still same gaskets bout 7 years. If the can says silicon it's kool:thumbsup:


----------

